# Milo's Doing Great!



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I just wanted to let you know that Milo has recuperated very well from his LCP (Leggs-Calves-Perthes) surgery. It's been about 6 weeks, he's walking on that paw almost all the time now, and his fur is growing in nicely. He had his final post-op visit with the surgeon yesterday; he was thrilled with Milo's progress. His breeder has traced the source of this congenital illness and has informed all other puppy owners from his litter. Unfortunately for us, pet insurance has refused all of our claims because it is a congenital illness. The breeder has agreed to pay part of our costs or give us another puppy. We were grateful although we didn't ask for this; we just wanted to be sure Milo's brothers and sisters were checked.

By the way, humans can also have this disease which involves the breaking down and collapse of the hip ball. Bo Jackson, the football player, had it. Thank you for all your support. I'm now ready to help anyone who discovers this problem in the future (AND I HOPE THAT'S NOBODY!) Enjoy your weekend - it's a gorgeous autumn day here at the Connecticut shore.

Joyce


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy for you and your little Milo. I hope he continues to progress and in a short time that you can both put this behind you and look forward to many years with your adorable little boy.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Joyce, thanks for the update. I'm so glad little Milo is going to be just fine! It's good that you isolated the genetic problem and that your breeder is being responsible!
hugs
Carole


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Very happy that little Milo is doing fine. 

Suzy


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so glad that Milo has recovered so quickly!
And thank you so much for sharing his story~


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad to hear how well Milo's doing! Geez only 6 weeks and he's already using it? That's wonderful news.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Good to hear Milo is doing well!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

That's wonderful! Hugs to little Milo.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

That's wonderful news! Squishies to Milo!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

So glad he is doing well, Joyce. That was major surgery for a little guy!!!! 

I can't believe insurance didn't pay it if you had insurance prior to originally going into the vet. Confusing? I always regretted not getting Gracie insurance before her liver problems (congenital also). I guess maybe that wouldn't have made a difference. What insurance carrier do you have? Please share so we can make note. Thanks!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

We have pet insurance with the ASPCA. When the claims were refused (which I expected), I checked out other companies. It seems that pet insurance is basically for accidents and illness. Anything that is inherited or congenital is not covered - all the more reason for breeders to test the dogs that they're breeding and for buyers to investigate carefully before buying a pup. I never had this problem with my other beloved dogs - I had a wheaton and 2 shelties who all lived long, healthy lives. I learned a lot from this experience with Milo. Luckily, he's doing great, and we were able to pay for his treatment which was a big OUCH for our budget.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Milo's Mom said:


> We have pet insurance with the ASPCA. When the claims were refused (which I expected), I checked out other companies. * It seems that pet insurance is basically for accidents and illness. Anything that is inherited or congenital is not covered* - all the more reason for breeders to test the dogs that they're breeding and for buyers to investigate carefully before buying a pup. I never had this problem with my other beloved dogs - I had a wheaton and 2 shelties who all lived long, healthy lives. I learned a lot from this experience with Milo. Luckily, he's doing great, and we were able to pay for his treatment which was a big OUCH for our budget.


This is true of the large majority of insurance places, but not all. Embrace and PetPlan, for example, are two that DO cover congenital and inherited illnesses.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for that info. Good to know.

Joyce


----------

